# Masa lista vs masa harina: what's the difference in flavour?



## tiemu (Jul 24, 2014)

Having mastered making flour tortillas using lard, I'm ready to learn making corn tortillas.

It's much easier and cheaper for me to buy masa lista than masa harina here in Australia. The Masa Lista package says it's for making tortillas/tacos, but I don't know if it tastes as good or as masa harina as it's not even yellow, it's white. Does anyone know the difference in flavour, texture etc.?

(Eventually I'd like to make tortillas from dried corn and cal but can't do it any time soon.)


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I believe they are both the same thing. In my experience, most corn tortillas sold are white, there are also yellow. I prefer the taste of white.

I use Maseca to thicken chile with and it's white.


----------

